# Kérjük, olvassa el! Please Read Before Posting



## Zsanna

*Üdvözöljük a Fórum magyar oldalán!* (Click here for the English version.)


Már biztosan elolvasta a WordReference szabályzatát angolul, de ha a *magyar változat* érdekli, kérjük, kattintson ide: 1. rész, 2. rész, 3. rész. 

Érdemes az itt következő szabályokhoz *rendszeresen visszatérni*, mert kiegészítik a fentieket és újakkal is bővülnek majd.

Mivel ez a fórum új, egyelőre nincs sok kiegészítenivaló a fő szabályzathoz:

- A WordReference-nek nincs magyar szótárrésze, de *a keresés* a Search címszó alatt lehetséges.

- A szövegösszefüggés megadása nem mindig lehetséges és lehet, hogy nem is mindig szükséges a magyarban, *mégis annál jobb, minél többet tudunk meg a keresendő kifejezésről, hiszen annál pontosabb választ adhatunk*.

- Értékeljük *a saját* fordítási illetve értelmezési próbálkozást, de ez sem mindig lehetséges, ezért *nem tekintjük kötelezőnek azok számára, akik abszolút nem tudnak magyarul*.

- Mivel a tanulást szeretnénk támogatni, az *udvarias hibajavítási javaslat megadása nemcsak tanácsolt, de esetleg kérettetik is*.

További *segítség a Fórum használatához *itt (angolul), *beleértve az ékezetes betűk használatára vonatkozó magyarázatot* is, ld. 16. hozzászólás.

Több hasznos link található itt: szótárak, lexikonok és más, nyelvi információs anyaghoz.

Kérjük, hozza tudomásunkra a hasznos weboldalakat, amelyeket más fórumtagnak is ajánlana!

A magyar rész moderátora: 
Zsanna


----------



## Zsanna

*Welcome to the Hungarian Forum!* (Magyarul olvasnám)


You must have read the WordReference Guidelines already but if you are interested in the Hungarian version, please click here: part 1, part 2, part 3. 

The following rules complete the Guidelines. It is worth *re-reading* them because they are updated from time to time.

As this is a new part of the Forum, there are just a few things to add to the general Guidelines:

- WordReference does not have a Hungarian dictionary, but *an initial search could be started *by clicking on  Search.

- Giving a context is not always possible and sometimes it is not even necessary in Hungarian. *Nevertheless, the more we find out about the word or expression to be explained, the more precise an answer can be given*. So please give as many details as possible.

- All attempts to provide *your own *translation or explanation with the question will be appreciated but we are aware that it will not always be possible for non-Hungarian speakers, *so we do not insist on it in such cases*.

- As learning is probably most of our visitors’/members’ major aim, *suggesting corrections for another’s mistakes can be useful and may even be asked for*.

More *help* about the use of the Forum here, *including how to type accents*, see post n°16. 

You will find several useful links here: dictionaries, encyclopedias and other linguistic material. 

Please let us know of other links you find useful.


Hungarian Forum moderator: 
Zsanna


----------



## Zsanna

A WordReference fórumainak célkitűzése és szabályzata

*I. A WordReference.com fórumainak az a célja, hogy elősegítse az információcserét a fordítások, a szóhasználat, a terminológiai megfelelőség és más nyelvi témákban.*

1.
*Kezdje a válasz keresésével.*
Nézze meg először a szótárunkat: WordReference dictionaries (amennyiben lehetséges) és nézze végig az ott javasolt jelentéseket és a hozzájuk kapcsolódó topikokat; vagy pedig használja a Fórum keresési funkcióját: search function. 

2.
*Egyetlen téma ugyanazon a topikon belül / A chatting tilos.*
A topikban az első hozzászólás témájához kell mindig igazodni. 
Ugyanazon a topikon belül csak egy téma tárgyalható. Ha egynél több kérdése van, nyisson mindegyiknek külön topikot. 
Akkor is új topikot kell nyitni, ha a témához kapcsolódó kérdése van, de az különbözik az eredetileg feltett kérdéstől. 
Amennyiben a témához nem szorosan kapcsolódó dologról kíván beszélni egy másik fórumtaggal vagy ilyen jellegű megjegyzést intézni hozzá, vegye igénybe a fórum privát üzenet (private message = PM) funkcióját. A chatting tilos.
Minden egyes kérdéshez csak egyetlen topikot nyisson meg. Ne sokszorosítsa a topikokat!

3.*Fogalmazzon világosan és adjon meg szövegösszefüggést.*
Kérdésfeltevés:
A leírása legyen pontos, megfelelően részletes, de mégis tömör a félreértések elkerülése végett.
Adjon meg teljes mondatot és háttérinformációt is minden kérdés feltevésénél. Így érthetőbbé válik az, amit valóban tudni szeretne, és hatékonyabban tudunk segíteni. Amikor a kérdésben vagy a válaszban nem WR eredetű linket ad meg, írjon mellé egy rövid összegzést. Ne tegyen egy egyszerű linket csupán a szövegbe.
A topik címében fel kell tüntetni a fordításra vonatkozó teljes szót/kifejezést. (Kérjük, ne használjon ilyen kifejezéseket: „fordítási segítség", „hogy mondják ezt", „még új vagyok itt" és hasonló kifejezéseket.) 
Válaszadás: Lehetőleg ellenőrizze válasza helyességét. Amennyiben nem biztos az adott információ vagy fordítás helyességében, kérjük jelezze.

4.
*Tartsa tiszteletben a szellemi tulajdont.*
Mindig adja meg a felhasznált forrást. Plagizálni tilos.
Szerzői védelem alatt álló anyag nem jelenhet meg hozzászólásban, kivéve a következő eseteket: 
Szótárakból (egy-két) kisebb, indokolt kiemelés.
Max. 4 mondat erejéig idézetekből és fordításokból származó szöveg. Semmilyen audio vagy video fájl nem tehető fel előzetes moderátori engedély nélkül. 
Dalszövegek és versek idézhetők és fordíthatók maximum 4 sor terjedelmében. 
Az összes olyan tartalmat kitöröljük, ami nem felel meg ezen feltételeknek. 

5.
*Fordításra és házi feladatokra vonatkozó szigorú korlátozás. Lektorálást nem végzünk.*
Fórumjaink egy adott szövegre vonatkozó kérdésekre válaszolnak. Nem nyújtanak ingyenes fordítást. Nem végzünk lektorálást és szövegek átírását. A topikon belüli eszmecsere a címben megadott szóra vagy kifejezésre kell hogy koncentráljon. Külön forrásszöveg megadható, de csakis kontextusként. Kérjük, ne is próbálja idézni ezeket fordítási vagy lektorálási céllal.
Házi feladatokhoz adunk segítséget, de csak akkor, ha előzőleg saját fordítási/megoldási javaslatát megadta.

6.
*Hírdetés/reklám semmilyen formában nem engedélyezett. *
Ezen a fórumon a hírdetések semmilyen közeli vagy távoli formája nem engedélyezett.
Tilos hozzászólásokban, avatarokban, felhasználói névben vagy aláírásokban is, továbbá tiltottak többek között a promóciós szövegek, e-mail címek, URL-ek vagy linkek; de akár utalások is ezekre, esetleg hivatkozás termékekre, szolgáltatásokra, ideológiákra, vallásokra, választási jelöltekre vagy szervezetekre.
A WordReference és moderátorai döntik el kizárólagosan, hogy mit tekintenek hírdetésnek vagy promóciónak.


----------



## Zsanna

*II. A Fórumok a tanulást kívánják elősegíteni - komoly, tudományos és együttműködő módon és egyúttal tiszteletadó, segítőkész és szivélyes légkörben.

*7.
*Legyen segítőkész és udvarias. *
Ha például egy spanyol anyanyelvű személy nem tökéletes angolsággal ír (ha épp angolul ír), ne dorongolja le érte. 
A hozzászólást bevezető köszönés és a segítség megköszönése értékelt gesztus. 
Bánjon úgy másokkal, ahogy szeretné, hogy önnel bánjanak.

8.
*Legyen figyelmes.*
Ne árassza el a fórumot a kérdéseivel! Ha több topikot is indít, az adott fórum első oldalán ötnél több kérdése lehetőleg ne legyen. Így más fórumtagok kérdésére is egyenlő arányban eshet figyelem.
Ne tolakodjon előre! Ha senki nem válaszolt a kérdésére, ne tegye fel újra csak azért, hogy segítséget kérjen, ehelyett inkább adjon további információt vagy adatot az értelmezéshez, tehát segítséget ahhoz, hogy segíthessünk. Ha a kérdése nem kap választ, rákkantinthat a hozzászólása bal alsó sarkában található, háromszög alakú figyelemfelhívó ikonra , amivel a moderátor(ok) segítsége/beavatkozása kérhető.

9.
*Használjon világos és tiszta nyelvezetet.*
Bántó, közönséges szavak és kifejezések megtárgyalása lehetséges, de a megvitatás nyelve maradjon tisztelettudó és komoly. Megtárgyalhatóak tehát a bántó kifejezések, de rossz szándékkal nem használhatóak. 
Eltávolítjuk az olyan neveket és alírásokat, amelyeket lázítónak, közönségesnek, reklámmal kapcsolatosnak vagy durvának tartunk.

10.
*Gyűlöletkeltésnek helye nincs.*
Rágalmazó, becsmérlő, obszcén, illetlen, szeméremsértő, trágár, erőszakos, gyalázkodó, sértegető, fenyegető és zaklató hozzászólásoknak a Fórumainkon helye nincs. Kitiltunk bárkit, aki nem megfelelő módon nyilatkozik, személyes támadást indít valaki ellen vagy gyűlöletkeltően beszél. 
Ez a fórum nem lehet színhelye személyes, privát vitáknak és bosszúnak. Tartsa meg magánügyeit annak, amik valójában is: magánügyek.

11.
*Használja az elfogadott, szabályos írásmódot.*
Ez egy szótárfórum, ahova a diákok tanulási céllal jönnek: a nagybetűk megfelelő használata, a nyelvtani és helyesírási szabályok betartása *kötelező*.
A chat nyelv és az SMS stílusban való megnyilatkozás nem elfogadott kivéve megbeszélés témájaként. Tilos továbbá a CSUPA NAGYBETŰ HASZNÁLATA is.


----------



## Zsanna

*III. Szívesen fogadunk minden olyan tagot, aki célunkat és elképzeléseinket osztja, elfogadja Fórumunk szabályait és használati előírásait betartja.*

12.
*Jelezze, ha problémát talál.*
Értesítse a moderátorokat, amennyiben problémás hozzászólással, szabályaink megsértésével találkozik vagy bármilyen más olyan dologgal, ami moderátori figyelmet érdemelhet. Megteheti ezt az adott hozzászólás alsó sorának bal oldali utolsó, "Report" linkjére kattintva. Kérjük, ne reagáljon semmilyen szabályszegésre a témán belül, csak jelezze nekünk. Udvariasan rákérdezhet szövegösszefüggésre, ha szükséges a jobb válaszadáshoz, kedvesen és udvariasan rámutathat, ha egy fórumtársa eltér a standard nyelvhasználatától egy olyan hozzászólásban, amelyben a témára válaszol.

13.
*Olvassa el a szabályokat.*
Mindegyik fórum egy kicsit más-más módon használja fel ezeket a szabályokat. Mielőtt írna egy fórumba, kérjük, olvassa el annak a szabályait is. Megtalálja az adott fórum első oldalának a tetején.

14.
*A fórumtagság privilégium.*
Fórumaink használata és az oda beírás nem mindenki előjoga, hanem egy olyan privilégium, amelyet a WR adminisztrátora ad meg ezen megegyezést követően. Ezt bármikor visszavonhatja minden előzetes figyelmeztetés nélkül.

15.
*Fórumainkat moderáljuk.*
A moderátorok olyan fórumtagok, akik felügyelik az egyes fórumokat. Jogukban áll a saját fórumukon belüli hozzászólások szerkesztése, törlése vagy változtatása. Ha kérdése van egy fórummal kapcsolatban, kérjük, forduljon az adott fórum moderátorához. 
A moderátorok fórumtagok. Hozzászólásaikat fórumtagként írják meg, hacsak nem jelzik másképp vagy nem egyértelmű az adott helyen,. A moderátorok megjegyzései nem föltétlen tükrözik a WordReference.com véleményét. 
A szabályokat a Comments and Suggestions nevű fórumban kérjük megvitatni. A moderátori vagy az adminisztrátori tevékenységet e-mailben vagy privát üzenetben kell megtárgyalni – soha nem a nyilvános fórumon.
További információ található a moderátorokról itt.

16.
*Mindenki felelős a saját hozzászólásáért.*
Az itt megjelenő írások a hozzászóló kizárólagos felelősségével íródtak és az ő véleményét tükrözik. 
Beleegyezik, hogy nem vonja felelősségre a WordReference-t vagy tagjait olyasmiért, ami a fórumon megjelenik. 
Amikor egy hozzászólást feltesz a WordReference-re vagy annak valamelyik fórumára, akkor egyúttal a weboldal számára visszavonhatatlan engedélyt ad arra, hogy azt végtelen hosszan használhassa.
A WordReference.com bármilyen megadott fordítást, definíciót és magyarázatot beilleszthet a szótáraiba és más referenciaanyagába.

17.
*Idézés és másolás.*
A Fórumból rövidebb bekezdések vagy definíciók kimásolhatók. Értékeljük, ha a WordReference-nevet ilyenkor megemlítik, amennyiben forrásként tudott szolgálni. Hosszabb idézeteket azonban (pl. több hozzászólást) csak az eredeti hozzászóló engedélyével szabad kimásolni, amennyiben az illető elérhető. A fórumokból összeállított bármilyen információ és annak terjesztése tilos, kivéve, ha az adminisztrátor erre engedélyt ad.

18.
*A valóságnak megfelelően adja meg adatait.*
Csak egy felhasználói névvel regisztrálhat. 
Ne próbálja másnak feltüntetni magát, mint aki valójában. Az igazi nemét, nemzetiségét és anyanyelvét adja meg. 
Az anyanyelve különösen fontos. A fordítások vagy más, megadott nyelvi információ megértéséhez nélkülözhetetlen annak ismerete, hogy annak szerzője kicsoda és honnan származik.

19.
*Ne adjon meg magáról személyes információt.*
Ne adjon meg olyan személyes adatokat, mint az e-mail címe vagy a telefonszáma. Amikor az alkalom megfelelő lesz, megjelentetheti majd személyes profiljában. 
E-mailekből vagy privát üzenetekből tilos részleteket megjelentetni. 
Kitiltjuk azt, aki egy másik tag személyi adatait vagy weboldalának részleteit engedély nélkül nyilvánosságra hozza.

20.
*Közölt tartalmának felhasználása*
Nem kizárólagos, állandó, visszavonhatatlan és korlátlan engedélyt ad nekünk a Tartalma felhasználására, közzétételére vagy újraközlésére. Tudomásul veszi, hogy a hozzászólásait számos olyan módon felhasználhatjuk, amelyek nem feltétlenül nyilvánvalóak sem az Ön, sem a mi számunkra, beleértve a mesterséges intelligenciát, a gépi tanulást és a gépi fordítást. A szótárfórumhoz való hozzászólásait a WordReference-szótárakban fogják felhasználni.

21.
*Jogi nyilatkozat*
Elfogadja, hogy a megadott személyes adatait egy adatbázisban tároljuk. A rendszergazda és a moderátorok nem tehetők felelőssé semmilyen hacker kísérletért, amely az adatok sérüléséhez vezethet. Ne továbbítson semmilyen érzékeny személyes információt magánüzenetben ("Beszélgetés").
22.
*Minimális életkor*
13 év alatti gyermekek nem hozhatnak létre fiókot és nem használhatják a Szolgáltatásokat. Továbbá az országának törvényei által előírt korhatárt be kell töltenie ahhoz, hogy fiókot hozzon létre vagy más módon használja a Szolgáltatásokat.


----------

